

Bermuda Triangle Mystery Solved: Methane Bubbles - cwan
http://www.neatorama.com/2010/08/08/bermuda-triangle-mystery-solved/

======
ghnyujryjh
Bermuda Triangle Mystery Solved: Proper analysis reveals nothing of
statistical significance.

Mine doesn't cling to any shred of mystery or danger, but I suspect it's more
accurate.

------
marknutter
Damn. It's never as exciting as you hope it will be.

